# Concealed weapon question...



## Moobear (Dec 3, 2009)

I know this is a 'relation advice' forum, but its really the only place I could find to get unbiased opinions (women or men) about the following. 

To stay on topic, How would you feel if you expressed your fear of your significant other carrying a concealed handgun, and they proceeded to do it anyway? Here's the situation...

My brother and I are Correction Officers in the state of Oregon. Ocassionally when we're out and about town, we have inmates who were recently released run up to us and say hi, mostly because they want to show us how 'good' they are being. 

All of these encounters have been friendly, however, there's always the chance one can get ugly if they felt we 'mistreated' them on the inside, and because of this I've decided to carry, and my brother wants to as well. His wife, however, wishes for him to carry a bb gun instead. In a life or death situation you don't want a bluff gun such as a bb gun. 

My question, as stated above, is if you were in the same situation and expressed your wishes for him not to carry a gun and he still did, how would you feel? Would you reluctant come around to accept it or would you resent him for it, with the understanding his intention is just to protect you and himself from harm? Thanks


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I would wonder why the wife is questioning his professional opinion in regard to what the best carry would be for his own safety. 

A bb gun would be like a salt pellet gun on a pit bull, all it would do is piss someone off and then they would really want to kill you. 

The bottom line is that a corrections officer, police officer, or fireman is just that - on duty or not. It's a job, it's a life and the wife needs to be told this is something that could save his life. Anything less than her full support seems concerning as to the level of caring she has about his well being.

I would hope that the wife would eventually come around. Would she resent it? Perhaps for awhile, but I think she would eventually "see the light", especially if he had to use it to save her life.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

The wife of said person honestly needs to be educated about proper firearms safety to get over any fears she may have about carrying.If you and your Brother feel the need to carry,it is your right to do so.
Anti-gun people have really done a good job of fearing people away from guns.Its in the same boat as the movie "A Christmas Carol" with the whole "You'll shoot your eye out" mentality.

BB guns or even a 22 pistol is just not a good self defense weapon.I will say get a larger caliber,something with some power.
9 mm,45 acp etc. semi auto.Educate yourselves with your weapon,educate your family about proper use and safety.
Fear of what you see on TV is the biggest thing,fear of the unknown.

I have a friend that recently bought a 9mm for home defense.He likes to plink at the range and also his wife was worried about it being in the house and safety issues.I find that letting a woman shoot it at the range helps educate her a little about it to.It calms the fear down.

I am extremely Pro Gun.
If it is not guns,then it would be something else.Knives perhaps?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If he is in a situation where he feels the need to pull a gun, he's in very big trouble. Why would any wife want her husband, when he is in very big trouble, to be armed only with a bb gun?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I say we should model Switzerland as far as guns go. Every adult is issued a gun and taught how to use it. The crime rate is much lower over there. I hope this wife will come to her senses soon.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I agree with HappyHer.
I remember back growing up when the Government in the US would bring the USDA commodities to the Armories around in the communities,they would unload the tractor and trailers to hand out to low income families this food to help them out.
Now I was thinking that the Government should do this again but instead of food,hand out guns to all Tax Paying citizens and/or people that pass the back ground check and that are old enough to vote.The Government then would provide a education coarse complete with learning to shoot and proper cleaning and maintenance of said firearm. 
With the amount of money the Government is wasting,coupled with the fact that this would serve to save money.This would be a win win situation.
Saving money meaning that if a person uses the gun to hunt,you will save money by gathering your own meats.(Although self defense guns are a bit different then "hunting" weapons but would work in a pinch.)
Also with violent crime the prison population would be reduced thus relieving a already overpopulated prison system. 
I know around here,we have ALOT of older folk that have Pistols and Shotguns right by the door for those that come to call and make trouble.(Think Granny Clampet aka The Beverly Hillbillies)
Self defense is a right and not every man is made equal when it comes to hand to hand combat.


@artieb-My wife asked the same question when me and her read this post.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

That's a great idea Tweak! Too bad you aren't running for office. The hunting would help balance out how we've pretty much eradicated all the natural predators, plus saving money. If more law abiding citizens proudly bore arms, then more unlawful citizens would think twice about committing their crime of choice. I also believe it would help with childhood gun death/injuries as training a child in gun safety will keep them from being curious and trying to figure it out on their own.


----------



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

I could see how the wife would be scared but Im with people here, why would you want him to carry a bb gun? Chances are if it comes down to were he has to use his bb gun, and does use it...its only going to cause problems for the husband! Once they realize its just a bb gun, they have nothing to stop them from hurting/killing him? Not much. 

Id tell your brother to carry a real gun, his wife will get over it..and if she doesnt then maybe she will if he ever has to use it (even tho I hope he never has to)

My veiws on guns is, every one should have one and know how to use one. Then again I live in an area where people drive around with guns mounted on the back window of their pick up, so we just assume every one has a gun lol.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

FACT: Carry BB gun....shoot bad guy....get sued for pain and suffering.

Fact: Dead men tell no tales.

Its sad but true.

Anyone carrying has to be prepared to kill if need be.I do NOT want to kill someone BUT if its me or my family.
I will protect myself and my family.


----------

